
Comparing Speed of ToUpper, ToUpperInvariant, ToLower, ToLowerInvariant in .NET - cincura_net
https://www.tabsoverspaces.com/233748-comparing-speed-of-toupper-toupperinvariant-tolower-and-tolowerinvariant-in-net-framework-and-net-core
======
sick_of_web_dev
hmm what's the point of this comparison though? The implementation of these
methods may change in future versions at any time. You should just use
whatever method is most appropriate for what you are doing.

